# Will Trek drop Lemond?



## Quadburner (Jan 12, 2005)

I have read rumors on RBR and other forums that Lemond Bikes aren't selling well & that the line will be dropped by Trek. Anybody have any real information on this?


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

no. but lets hope not, they make great stuff at good value, imo....

if they do get dropped, i wouldn't mind however. I have mine, and I plan on keeping it awhile. I like the fact not everyone rides one, and if they got dropped then even fewer would.....


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Don't see it happening...*

I highly doubt it as LeMond is introducing a new all carbon bike and alum/carbon spine bikes as noted in earlier posts. I have seen the dealer booklet from Trek with the details on their new focus on the LeMond line, I'm looking forward to seeing those bikes.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Quadburner said:


> I have read rumors on RBR and other forums that Lemond Bikes aren't selling well & that the line will be dropped by Trek. Anybody have any real information on this?


Makes sense. They need to make way for the new Armstrong line of bikes.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I was told by a local LBS that this could be the last year under the name LeMond, they could always re-brand the line with a different name. All of the LBS stores in my area have dropped the line, that tells you something could be up. Their used to be 3 now it gone from a market of 750,000 people.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The Lemond brand isn't going anywhere anytime soon...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

They have been dropped from almost every bike store in my area too. And the lone dealer here is pretty certain that Trek is done with it. As far as I know, Treks deal with Lemond expires right away and they want to walk away. They own the name though, so if Greg wants to keep making bikes it will have to be under a different badge.
And just cause Trek is saying that it's going to keep on keepin on, does not mean it will. My guess is that they are testing the market with ideas of an overhauled Lemond line with full carbon, and the return of full Ti bikes. If the idea flies, great. If there is luke warm reception, the line will get dropped.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I also heard Trek's parent company is trying to buy another brand name. Is any small bike manufacturer up for sale?


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

I've been hearing the same rumor for years. And every year there's a new line up at the LBS. Don't believe it til you see it.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jul 25, 2006)

Doh, two year old thread. But Trek and LeMond are suing each other and it looks like the LeMond line is done on Trek showroom floors.


----------

